# Farcry 3 and 12 months fhm for only £36



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

Was looking on the great magazines website and found you can get far cry 3 or assassins creed 3 plus 12 months FHM for £39.99 plus 10% off with voucher code GMSAVE10 which brings it down to £36.
That's cheaper than GAME for far cry 3 which it's £45 plus you get 12 months FHM, BARGAIN really :thumb:

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/greatmagazines.co.uk

New voucher code for the far cry 3 or assassins creed 3 plus years fhm is GMSAVE15 which gets you it now for £34


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

not one thanks after 68 views ? they dont cost anything people


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Heres one for you..

THANK YOU :thumb:

Think Ill take them up on this offer, folk are saying Farcry3 is the best game ever on PS3. Though I never like agreeing to 'automatic annual renewal' deals incase I forget to cancel the renewal.

Edit - Just tried to place my order but the discount code has expired.


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Heres one for you..
> 
> THANK YOU :thumb:
> 
> ...


That's a shame the discount code expired, still a good deal at £39.99 though mate. Gonna play far cry3 while I wait for gta5


----------



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

Game selling Far Cry 3 Lost Expeditions Edition for £22.49! http://t.co/PleJeRxJ


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

why would you buy fhm...... and if its for the women I could go into town in the cold and rain and see more flesh... and dont tell me it for all their other thought provoking articles. lol


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I bought Farcry 3 the night it came out for £36.99 at Tesco.
Cheers though.


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

DAN019780 said:


> Game selling Far Cry 3 Lost Expeditions Edition for £22.49! http://t.co/PleJeRxJ


Wow that's cheap, I feel cheated now :lol:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, might buy it but Game are out of stock now! Amazon now have the standard edition for £22.

But whats the difference between the standard & the Lost Expeditions edition please? Is it just some extra game play?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks, might buy it but Game are out of stock now! Amazon now have the standard edition for £22.
> 
> But whats the difference between the standard & the Lost Expeditions edition please? Is it just some extra game play?


Just ordered from Game and it was still in stock for the Xbox :thumb:

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks, might buy it but Game are out of stock now! Amazon now have the standard edition for £22.
> 
> But whats the difference between the standard & the Lost Expeditions edition please? Is it just some extra game play?


It is just two extra missions and a flair gun for multiplayer


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Back in stock for PS3, order placed :thumb:


----------

